# What Church Do You Attend?



## TXPalerider

In the past, I have communicated with folks for a long time on here, to later find out they lived right around the corner from me. I thought it might be nice to know if some of us attended the same church on Sunday's. If you're not comfortable divulging this info, that's fine. I just thought it would be neat to see if we've been sitting by some fellow 2Coolers all along.

I'll go first.......

Cy-Fair Christian Church www.cfccnet.org


----------



## portalto

St Matthew's Catholic Church - NW Houston


----------



## luv2fish

Tom and I attend services at a little old timey Gosspel Church called Imperial Valley out on the northside. We also have a ministry which is called "Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea" on a boat at Galveston. Its like a floating church that we all kinds of fellowshipping, music playing, praying, and helping others . Take a look at
www.coastalcrusade.us We held a crusade for the Glory of God last July in MAtagorda. We have started a new webpage but we got detoured right now. It is in the works. We just love the Lord so much and think that we can praise HIM and worhip HIM anywhere. I am glad that you asked. I always am wondering different things. Bless you, Laura


----------



## Van

Trinity Lutheran Church in Klein, Texas (Spring area). http://www.tklc.org/


----------



## Teksyn

First Baptist Church, Bridge City, Tx.


----------



## InfamousJ

Lets just say I am a piece of work still being worked on and probably never finished when it comes to denomination and churches. LOL I was born and raised Catholic, married a Baptist. Been to all sorts of churches as we moved around and I have some funny stories about that. One in particular was an all black church I attended when I was working in Washington DC on a contract. I walked in not knowing it but dang sure was going to stay since I was there. Everyone in there was very accepting of me and I never shook that many hands at one time before and after the service. Now in our present location, we both like the 11:05 am service at the First Presbyterian Church on Main street by the medical center. They have an awesome contemporary band and great "young" pastor. I have the "small" Lakewood church closer to me but we never tried it nor do I intend to try it. Something just keeps me away from the really large places. Anyways, I haven't settled down into this one but each time we go we feel better and better about it. The Catholic churches just do not move me like these other denominational services I have since been to after meeting my wife some 10+ years ago. I even enjoyed the Baptist services with good music and a great sermon that I have attended. Is it OK to just go around to all of them experiencing it all? LOL


----------



## BuckShot

*Church*

St. Anthony of Padua Catholic Church in The Woodlands.


----------



## Fuelin

Deer Park United Methodist


----------



## Wading Mark

The Woodlands United Methodist and Highland Park Methodist in Dallas.


----------



## [email protected]

St. John Fisher - Rosenberg Texas


----------



## tropicalsun

First Baptist Seabrook. I am the pastor


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

New Hope Church in Pearland. www.newhopechurch.tv


----------



## BillyG

I was going to West Houston Church of Christ for five years, but I recently started going to Fairfield Baptist.


----------



## seawings

Kingwood First Baptist Church, Kingwood TX
http://www.kingwoodfbc.org/


----------



## Freshwaterman

Spring Tabernacle in Spring
Pastor C.G. Jabo Green


----------



## Guest

Faith Family Church ,Victoria ,Texas "ordinary people serving a extraordinary God"


----------



## ComeFrom?

New Harvest Church. Pearland. On FM 518 west of 288. CF?


----------



## ChickFilet

Spring Baptist although we attend Wildewood Baptist occassionally also.


----------



## fishsmart

Second Baptist North in Kingwood.

Charles


----------



## LoopTech

Cold Springs Baptist..also Holly Springs Baptist ..*Garrison, Tex*


----------



## Backlashed_39

*Brenham, TX.*

Salem Evangelical Lutheran Church... My Father was the pastor there for 27+ yrs., he recently retired in December!


----------



## wayno

Arcadia First Baptist Church in Santa Fe, Tx


----------



## TXPalerider

budana said:


> Faith Family Church ,Victoria ,Texas "ordinary people serving a extraordinary God"


We lived in Victoria last year and my 2 youngest kids went to daycare there. Neat school. However, we attended church at Parkway.


----------



## SurfRunner

Open Door Fellowship in Katy! Small but good.

My wife and I are also involved in the Katy House of Prayer. I play a Djembe on different worship teams and my wife sings....This house of prayer is modeled after the International House of Prayer in Kansas City where they have had 24/7 prayer and praise non stop for about 6 years.


----------



## drred4

Prairie Hill Lutheran in Brenham, but now that I am in College Station I am attending Central Baptist pastor Chris Osborne.

Damian


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Backlasher pastored a small country-type Baptist church just outside of Pearland for 22 years. When I took early retirement from SBC, he resigned his church to spend some time with me. He continues in Police Chaplain ministries part time.

We now attend Fellowship of Pearland (FOP). It's structured on the principles in the book The Purpose-Driven Church by Rick Warren. We *currently* meet in an office building on CR-90 at the corner of FM-518 (behind Domino's Pizza). That will change in a couple of months. The pastor says "If you can find us, you can meet with us!"

The pastor is young, and the church consists mostly of young families. We have one worship service per week, on Sunday mornings at 10 AM. Small groups meet during the week. The rest of our time we are supposed to be ministering and witnessing the love of God to folks outside the church. The premise for our outreach is not so much "come and hear" as it is "go and tell."

It has been said somewhere, "You are the only Bible that some folks will ever read."

For more information about Fellowship of Pearland, go to www.myfop.org


----------



## KatsMeow

Mrs Backlasher said:


> We now attend Fellowship of Pearland (FOP). It's structured on the principles in the book The Purpose-Driven Church by Rick Warren.


I have done a bible study on his book, really great and very fulfilling.

BTW my family has had several members called to do service unto the Lord, and my experience you never really leave the ministry. My heartfelt thank you to you and your husband for tending to his flock.
Meow


----------



## Runway

Unity Church of Christianity in Houston, near Hillcroft and Fondren.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Thank you, KatsMeow. That's very perceptive! And I think you probably are right.


----------



## huntinguy

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure I'm not sittin next to any 2coolers on Sunday. I'm YM at Monterey FBC, Monterey, La. However if any 2Coolers find themselves in eastcentral La. by all means pm me and I'll give you my digits.


----------



## Money Man

I go to Sagemont church in Houston, been there my whole life (all 23 years plus 9 months before I was born)


----------



## luv2fish

I came to that gospel concert there about a month ago with Gold City, The Mc KAmeys and the Talley Trio. Did you attend. IT WAS GREAT. I use to go there myself in the early 90's. Do you know Jim And Kaye Hastings. They are good friends of our family. I haven't talked to them in a while. What a beautiful church. The Morgans are great people.


----------



## Money Man

I was not at that concert, but I do know the Hastings. Jim has helped my parents out with some situations that they have had. He is a real blessing to have around. I love it there and would not ever consider moving simply because of the fact that I don't think that I could ever find a church like it anywhere in the world!

Justin


----------



## Dr. Krol

Immanuel Lutheran Church ... In the Heights of Houston.


----------



## gris

*My Church*

Clear Creek Community Church, League City

http://www.clearcreek.org/templates/cusclearcreek/default.asp?id=25303


----------



## Mr.M

Grace Community Fellowship in Wharton. 
www.gcfwharton.org


----------



## chicapesca

Our Lady of Perpetual Help in Selma, Texas. I used to teach Sunday School there and when I got married, we made it our parish. Most of my family are parishoners also.


----------



## Coastalsunshine

Sacred Heart Catholic Church in beautiful downtown Rockport. Usually the Saturday 6:00pm service, sometimes the 7:30 am on Sunday.

There sure were lots of spring breakers last Saturday, instead of the usual winter texans.


----------



## troy merrill

Guess I am kind of like J (yikes!). Raised Catholic, wife as well and now considering changing. We sometimes (used to be every Sunday) attend St. Cecilia's Catholic Church. Since we are not regular attendees at this time we get our religion from television ministries and personal reading.


----------



## kaptin krunch

Friendswood United Methodist


----------



## WillieP

Cedar Bayou United Methodist in Baytown.


----------



## andrespurplerain

"New Life" Christian Center, my Pastor's name "Bo" Wheaton an awesome man of God !
We don't have a building yet but we meet at the Victorian Condos in Galveston On 61st and Seawall. I am the bass player for the praise and worship team and really enjoy being a member....


----------



## Badhabit

WillieP said:


> Cedar Bayou United Methodist in Baytown.


Been there a bunch, my grandmother has been going there all her life... I got married there, and sang in the choir for a couple of years..... Great church, guess I need to go visit soon....


----------



## Freshwaterman

New Hope Church. Pearland, Texas


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> New Hope Church in Pearland. www.newhopechurch.tv





Tintman72 said:


> New Hope Church. Pearland, Texas


*Hey, that's 2 for New Hope Church in Pearland. *

*"Big Flat Skiff" and "Tintman72," do you guys know each other?*


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I don't know Tintman. I have started to go on Saturday night. Maybe I will run into him someday.


----------



## Txfirenfish

Christ Community Church in Beaumont


----------



## baylvr

Harvest Time Church, Bay City Texas ... when I go!


----------



## Txangler

Old River Baptist. I never went to church growing up but God led me to Old River through my son and it has been awesome. God is sssooooooooooooo good.


----------



## WolakAg

A&M United Methodist Church


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Denman Avenue Baptist Church in Lufkin TX. is the only one that would put up with me.


----------



## Hullahopper

Terrace United Methodist Church in Spring Branch


----------



## Bucksnort

Bayshore Baptist in LaPorte is where I listen to DaParson preach the good word.


----------



## TXPalerider

Bucksnort said:


> Bayshore Baptist in LaPorte is where I listen to DaParson preach the good word.


Now that explains a whole lot!


----------



## WilliamH

St. Maximilian Kolbe, soon to start going to Christ the Redeemer because its closer to home.


----------



## Bucksnort

TXPalerider said:


> Now that explains a whole lot!


Why thank you for the compliment!!:tongue:


----------



## TXPalerider

Bucksnort said:


> Why thank you for the compliment!!:tongue:


You must have missed something. I was just thinking: "That explains why Bucksnort can't fish." :rotfl:



Here I go hijacking my own thread????


----------



## allicat

when i am in ALVIN, i belong to First United Methodist of Alvin

when i am in IOWA.......jerry and i go to Federated Fellowship, a non-denonmenation church. (sp??) their motto..."its not where you've been, its where you are going we care about". we love it there, and i know it is going to be hard on jerry to leave that church when he moves down here in june. the first time we went they were meeting on a hillside overlooking red rock lake on one side, and the des moines river on the other side. they babtise in the des moines river, witch is 2cool. 

and when i am up at lake fork, i attend my mom and dad's church. Lake Fork Babtist. that is one fast growing church. it is on the lake and has a sign in front that says...."come worship with us, and catch more fish!" LOL
they are very casual, which i like. they want people to get out of their boats and come in and worship, then go back out fishing. 

i also really like to watch Joel Osteen. sometimes i think he is talking right to me! LOL dont think ill go there though, just to far and too big.

well, soon i will be able to attend one church, after jerry is living down here. i hope he can get used to our Methodist church. i just love our simi-new pastor Jim. 

trudy


----------



## allicat

oh i forgot to mention that i used to fish with a pastor named RJ at the corp of eng in galveston. jerry and i drove to dayton to surprise him one sunday. he is the pastor of MT Olive Missionary Babtist Church. WOW, he is a wonderful pastor! i hope to go back soon.


----------



## jpcstock2

Living For The Brand Cowboy Church--Athens TX


----------



## trout250

Both my wife & I go to Berean Baptist 10250 N. Fwy. Its an independent Baptist we usually run somewheres about 400 or so in sunday school/ church it is an older church that was founded in 1937 , stayed in the heights on 11th street for years an moved to the present location in 1969. We also do a ministry for the 49 an up group that we cook for once a month on the 3 rd satry an have some sort of entertainment, if you fall into this age bracket yall are all welcome to come by it is the 3rd sat. starts at 1:00 Pm eat at 2:00 PM meal is free.


----------



## Fishman

Hi folks, Fishman here from Aunt Joyce BB...I'll be in Dallas/Fort Worth in July, been there before and love y'all in TEXAS!

"By Grace are ye Saved through Faith"

Grace Bible Church, Rockwell North Carolina

"Where Relationship is taught, Not Religion"

http://www.gracebiblec.org/home.html


----------



## El Cazador

My wife and I were married in April '97 at St. Pius X Catholic Church in Corpus Christi. We are now parishoners there and our 3 1/2 year old son is in the K3 program there. It is an awsome Christ Community and we are proud to be a part of it. I haven't seen a post from a fellow parishoner but this was a good idea for a thread TXP. Thanks!


----------



## TXPalerider

El Cazador,

I went to Incarnate Word Academy during elementary school and attended St. Patrick Church on Alameda until I moved in 6th grade ('75).


----------



## daparson

*Bucksnort's fishing*



TXPalerider said:


> "That explains why Bucksnort can't fish." :rotfl:


 Man ... don't blame that on me! (laughing)

Mark


----------



## El Cazador

Have a niece that goes to IWA and _her _mom teaches at St. Patrick School. I think that the church and school were built in the mid 50's.



TXPalerider said:


> El Cazador,
> 
> I went to Incarnate Word Academy during elementary school and attended St. Patrick Church on Alameda until I moved in 6th grade ('75).


----------



## TXPalerider

El Cazador said:


> Have a niece that goes to IWA and _her _mom teaches at St. Patrick School. I think that the church and school were built in the mid 50's.


Small world. I think the majority of the buildings in use now were built around '55. However, the original school opend in the 1870's.

Also, they didn't start accepting boys above the elementary level until after I left. Jr and Sr High was all girls until '75-'76 timeframe.

Boy that was a long time ago!!


----------



## Bucksnort

TXPalerider said:


> Also, they didn't start accepting boys above the elementary level until after I left. !


Had to have been a happy day for the sisters


----------



## El Cazador

You're right... it is a small world. My sister went to IWA when it was still all girls. Also, thanks for the info on the school. I had no idea that it's been around for that long.



TXPalerider said:


> Small world. I think the majority of the buildings in use now were built around '55. However, the original school opend in the 1870's.
> 
> Also, they didn't start accepting boys above the elementary level until after I left. Jr and Sr High was all girls until '75-'76 timeframe.
> 
> Boy that was a long time ago!!


----------



## TXPalerider

El Cazador said:


> You're right... it is a small world. My sister went to IWA when it was still all girls. .........


Did she go to elementary there? If so, what time frame?


----------



## El Cazador

She (as well as my siblings & I) went to Christ the King for grade school. She didn't start going to IWA until the 8th grade which would have been approx '69 or '70. 


TXPalerider said:


> Did she go to elementary there? If so, what time frame?


----------



## triple f

St. Timothy's Episcopal in Lake Jackson.


----------



## mwcarso

Victoria, TX
We attend Parkway


----------



## psalty

Kingwood First Baptist.Thanks for asking.


----------



## allicat

triple f said:


> St. Timothy's Episcopal in Lake Jackson.


hey triple, i used to live in lake jackson, and got married in St. Timothy's in '76.

small world  
trudy


----------



## TXPalerider

mwcarso said:


> Victoria, TX
> We attend Parkway


Gotta love Pastor Scott Weatherford.


----------



## bambinosan

"small" (quoting InfamousJ) LAKEWOOD, a wonderful experience. The original "OASIS OF LOVE." I can't imagine going any where else, but have been there too, Like former pastor, John Osteen, started out a Baptist many years ago.

"Discover the Champion in You." Live services available online listed on this site:

http://www.lakewood.cc/site/PageServer?pagename=abt_onlinestreaming


----------



## Hooked Up

*Church of Christ*

Dickinson, Texas. Tiny in membership, big in spirit! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Gilbert

Sugar Creek Baptist Church.
http://www.sugarcreek.net/


----------



## mwcarso

TXPalerider said:


> Gotta love Pastor Scott Weatherford.


Amen to that brother!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I attend Houston Worship Centre off Airtex. On the smallish side right now, but growing everyday. 

Kelly


----------



## Belt Sanders

Lakewood


----------



## Freshwaterman

I meant to add a link earlier. If your looking for a home church on the North side of town, check us out.

Take it easy.

http://www.houstonworshipcentre.org/


----------



## bambinosan

*Church*

http://www.houstonworshipcentre.org/[/QUOTE] 
WOW! Another fine group appointed by God through Lakewood. John O was a great champion. Go Randy and Lucie.


----------



## luv2fish

I didnt know about the Houston Worship Center. Its pretty close to our home. And i felt the "Spirit " while just looking at the website. "Praise God"

I'll mention how I found this, so that maybe we'll get to meet some of you from here.
That would be 2COOL.


----------



## Brack328

We were going to Lakewood, but we just moved to Pearland and started going to New HopeChurch and we love it. Pastor Tim is awesome!


----------



## ap_coach

Aransas Pass 
Temple of Praise


----------



## spotted ape

*Brother Scott*

Hey Guys I Went To Parkway For Years Scott Is Awsome.. We Now Go To First Baptist Church Edna Texas......that Is Where We Live.....


----------



## EricF

Bridge Fellowship in Sugarland has been our home for 7 years now. Really love it.


----------



## shoegum

For me, I was baptised @ Sacred Heart Catholic Church in Manvel, but since we moved to Pearland, It's St Helens, my son goes to Pre-K there as well, great start for him


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Brack328 said:


> We were going to Lakewood, but we just moved to Pearland and started going to New HopeChurch and we love it. Pastor Tim is awesome!


Brack328,

You are the third 2Cooler who goes to that church in Pearland.

Tintman72 and Big Flat Skiff also go there. Maybe you guys should get acquainted.

Or maybe all of us 2Cool'ers who live in Pearland should get acquainted!


----------



## Freshwaterman

*fellow newhopers*

Hey big flat skiff and brack388. I also go to NewHope. Tintman72 and I do fish together. He is the best. Looks like we may get out this Friday am.
Stay in touch and lets all meet up. I have been working with the middle school kids in the kids building on Saturday nights first service for a long time and you can usually find me there, but we could all meet at a designated spot. pm each other. We could all definetly get together and go fish. Your right brack388 this place is great-welcome.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*forgot someone*

Mrs Backlash-your the bomb. I miss hearing about your paddle boat and tournament adeventures. Seems like just yest. you and Mr B were looking for your first kayak. Take care.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

jsbayfishn said:


> Mrs Backlash-your the bomb. I miss hearing about your paddle boat and tournament adeventures. Seems like just yest. you and Mr B were looking for your first kayak. Take care.


Oh, my! We got our first kayaks in Feb 2004!

Backlasher had surgery on his neck in February, and we haven't been out on the kayaks since last November! But we'll be getting back on the water in kayaks this Friday at Christmas Bay. We plan to launch at the end of the road where Ernie's Too bait camp is, about 9 - 9:30 AM on Friday. Any of you with kayaks are welcome to come out and fish with us.


----------



## Brack328

Mrs. B, jsbayfishn, big flat skiff, tintman72 any and all of ya'll. I'd love to meet and go fishing with ya' sometime. Whenever you plan on going, just shoot me a pm and let me know a little ahead of time. Hope everyone has a blessed day! Take care, B


----------



## skiff_meister

*AS for the Meister's*

My family and I attend Hidden Valley Church of CHrist


----------

